

Ask HN: when is the YC Winter deadline? - keiferski

I know the actual program lasts from Jan-March, but I can't seem to find any past <i>application deadline</i> dates. I seem to remember late October...? Any ideas? Thanks.
======
keiferski
I suppose I should have searched a little harder.

This (from the last class) says they pushed it back to Oct 28, so I'm assuming
that it's mid to late October, depending on the specifics that year.

<http://ycombinator.com/w10announcement.html>

